# Newspaper feature



## jennytuck (Oct 3, 2013)

Women to be interviewed for Femail section of Daily Mail. Women who have had/going through IVF and the strain has had a detrimental affect on their relationship. The piece would be sympathetic to their situation and the aim is the help others in the same situation. Copy approval. Contact: [email protected]


----------

